# certain keys on Dell inspiron 1545 laptop aren't working



## gaurav1545 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

I need help to fix my keyboard issue. This is a single user Dell inspiron 1545 laptop and since few days I had been observing that certain keys aren't working on this keyboard. Sometimes they do work but most of the time they don't. These keys are 0 , - , p , [ , ; . Neither do they work without shift key nor with it. I have to use on-screen keyboard to get my workdone. This is tedious. I strongly feel that this must be a driver or keyboard bufer memory issue because sometimes they do work after being continoulsy pressed for 20-30 seconds and immediately after that they again stop working. I am not sure if it is some dust problem underneath those keys or if it is a hardware issue. I have tried to test the keyboard in safe mode but there wasn't any luck. Sometimes it work without any issues when using MSWORD 2007 however since few days those keys aren't working with MSWORD either. 

In wait for some help.
Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## gaurav1545 (Jun 2, 2010)

Late afternoon, I'd also tried to re-install the keyboard drivers from control panel but no luck. I am sure there happened to be no kind of liquid spilled on this since it always stay in my custody. Now I will try to open the panel of the keyboard to do the clean.


----------



## gaurav1545 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had followed the steps to open the panel of keyboard on my laptop, got the surface cleaned with a soft brush. There wasn't any external nor internal demage visible to surface underneath the keyboard panel. The wires are intact and everything looks fine. Calling up Dell would do no good because it is out of warranty device, they will directly schedule an engineer's visit. So any help would do good to this regards. Waiting.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You are most likely experiencing a faulty keyboard that need replacing.


----------



## gaurav1545 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there any way to check the keyboard buffer memory or flush it if required ?


----------



## Dell_Anue A (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi gaurav1545,

My name is Anue and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell.

We understand, that you facing an issue where few keys on the laptop are not working, in-spite of the driver update.

As you confirm, that the keys do not work in safe-mode as well, it confirms that keyboard itself is faulty and requires a replacement.

Kindly advise if any assistance required in the same, we would be glad you assist you.

Thanks and Regards,

Dell_Anue A


----------

